# Studying Sex Counselor Wants to Know...



## StudentUser (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello, I am studying sexuality counseling and hoping to have some insight into the Furdom!   My assignment is to interview someone who engages in the Furry community.  Please know that I am only looking to understand and no judgement will be passed! I will post my questions here and hope for some responses.  Please be aware that other users will be able to see your response.  The information gained will be used in a personal response paper that will not be published.   If you feel more comfortable emailing me your responses you can do so at StudentUserFurry@gmail.com.


Thank you in advance!  

1.  How did you hear about the furries?

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?

3.  What is your Furpersona?

4.  What does your fursuit look like?	

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?


----------



## Akro (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol this will be fun


1.  How did you hear about the furries?
From my otherkin friends

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
I write stories, erotica, and communicate with other furries

3.  What is your Furpersona?
Fursona smart ass, and its a Red, Winged anthropomorphic dragon

4.  What does your fursuit look like?    
I dont have one mo'fo' and dont assume we all do.

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
IRL none, over the internet, in all honesty probably around 500+

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience  entailing a Furry?
12

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
I have lots of 'yiff partners' lol

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed  with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
I dont yiff people in fursuits -.-"

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff  experience?
A  boner in my pants

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
The inhumanity? I dont know, I like the thought of fur

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
Fucking amazing

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
fur anime?...kill yourself...but yes

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
anime is for pussies

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
Hell no?

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
Male, and I work at a high end arcade

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
every second of every day

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
Lol this survey is biased as HELL.

Also, your avatar makes me want to kill myself.
You obviously have no idea in hell what a furry is.


----------



## Bir (Jun 18, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries? I like animals.

 2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry? I do like unique styles of  art, yes.

 3.  What is your Furpersona? A fox. It's called a "fursona."

 4.  What does your fursuit look like?    Don't have one. Not all of us do, so don't assume it. You think all furries have an extra thousand dollars to spend?

 5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?    Isn't that just normal sex? None.

 6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience  entailing a Furry? Uh, what? Entailing a furry? Jeez.

 7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners? Furson? That sounds stupid. None, BTW.

 8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed  with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? Not every furry has  sex in fursuits. Also, not everyone is stupid enough to have sex with people they don't know. But hey, if that's your thing..

 7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff  experience? What do you feel when YOU'RE about to have sex?

 8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on? Tails are  cute. Claws are sexy. 

 9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience? I suppose I'd feel  relieved. Why, how do you feel? What's the difference?

 10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime? No.

 11.  What kinds of anime excite you? This isn't an anime site.

 12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality? No, troll.

 13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work? Female. Faire. Resident tail-maker.

 14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community? Uh, well, I don't  just randomly hate arts and crafts out of nowhere for short periods of  time. 

 15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?                         Go away.


----------



## Aden (Jun 18, 2010)

StudentUser said:


> Hello, I am studying sexuality counseling and hoping to have some insight into the *Furdom*!



Wow, that was like walking up to a record collector and asking to see their "vinyls".

But anyway

_1.  How did you hear about the furries?_

Internet - some webcomic.

_2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?_

I...don't...understand? I'm here, I guess. Going to a con in a week.

_3.  What is your Furpersona?_

Most people call them "fursonas". Well, most furries. Such a sad term, but we got nothing better. 

_4.  What does your fursuit look like?_ 

ahaha

_5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  _

I...don't...understand this either
I mean, my boyfriend and I have sex and we're both in the fandom. Does that work? Do you want a count?

_6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience en*tail*ing a Furry?_

Ahaha puns
But fuck, I dunno. 17?

_7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?_

Reading that is very strangely entertaining
My boyfriend and I are monogamous, if that's what you mean.

_8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? _

We actually don't even know what fursuit we've yiffed. We just all kinda get into a pile and start humping until it's over. Nobody really knows what's going on but we pretend to like it otherwise we might get ostracized. wat

_7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?_

low self-esteem
But if you're talking about regular sex, why, I suppose I feel horny!

_8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?_

Naked things
Tails and ears are p sexy too

_9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?_

Wet

_10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?_

n

_11.  What kinds of anime excite you?_

I liked FMA I guess
_Akira_ was great

_12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?_

Nope, but go ask Rakuen

_13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?_

M, burden on society

_14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?_

According to my forum statistics, 7.46 times a day.

_15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?_

This was hilarious, thank you


----------



## Nylak (Jun 18, 2010)

Okay, yes, the survey is biased.  But let's put on our big boy pants and 

*PLEASE KEEP RESPONSES LIMITED TO ON-TOPIC DISCUSSION AND POSTED SURVEY RESPONSES.  DO NOT INSULT OTHER USERS FOR THEIR RESPONSES.*

I give this thread ten minutes before it has to be locked.  Meh.  e_e


----------



## Ricky (Jun 18, 2010)

Was any of that really insulting, at all?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

1. How did you hear about the furries?
Randomly came across it.

2. How have you engaged in being a Furry?
I'm on a forum.

3. What is your Furpersona?
Take off the fur and you have it.

4. What does your fursuit look like? 
Like my birthday suit.

5. How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had? 
500 divided by zero.

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
Sixteen.

*7*. Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
Raise N/A to the infinite power.

*8*. Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
Ultimate N/A Strike.

*7*. What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
Not enough data.

*8*. What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
Ny in her Xena outfit.

9. How do you feel after your yiff experience?
Yiffed out.

10. Do you masturbate to fur anime?
No.

11. What kinds of anime excite you?
Some do, but not in the way you mean. s-CRY-ed is one.

12. Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
No.

13. Are you Male or female? What kind of job do you work?
Male. Student worker.

14. How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
Daily.

15. Is there anything else you would like to share? 
My semen. Free samples for everyone.

By the way, I can count. Can you?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Was any of that really insulting, at all?


 If the OP had thin skin, but most of it was just derailment. 

Directed towards the OP: You're probably not going to find the answers that you're looking for here. We don't take things very srsly.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries?
Something about Gaia I think

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
Forum posting and art

3.  What is your Furpersona?
A black and white wolf with red accents

4.  What does your fursuit look like?    
It's invisible because I don't have one

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
None

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
Never have I had one

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
I'm a virgin and no

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
NO

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
Why the fuck is this happening 

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
When the subject is a human

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
Good thing it was a dream

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
N-O

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
Excite like hentai?

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
I'm not in jail, no

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
I'm a female with a male fursona and I deliver papers

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
Whenever I can 

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
I like biased surveys


----------



## Jelly (Jun 18, 2010)

1. How did you hear about the furries?
A girlfriend.

2. How have you engaged in being a Furry?
furaffinity forums, mostly

3. What is your Furpersona?
A spider.

4. What does your fursuit look like? 
I don't have one.

5. How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had? 
none, so far as i understand the question

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
20, I think.

7. Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
n/a

8. Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
i dont have sex with people in fursuits, nor is that really an attractive prospect

7. What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
n/a

8. What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
cartoony art, and a realm of overstimulating impossibilities

9. How do you feel after your yiff experience?
n/a

10. Do you masturbate to fur anime?
sometimes

11. What kinds of anime excite you?
monster, kemonomimi, and teratophiliac

12. Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
no

13. Are you Male or female? What kind of job do you work?
male. office job

14. How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
Every day.

15. Is there anything else you would like to share? 
arf


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> 8. What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
> When the subject is a human



Wait, what?


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Wait, what?


 I dunno


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I dunno


 
Lies. Explain yourself.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 18, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries?
The all-powerful Google

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
I make dragon porn and post on here

3.  What is your Furpersona?
Me

4.  What does your fursuit look like?
Haha

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
Does masturbation count? What about cybersex? SL? Dreams? 

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
I'm not sure what you mean but about 15 or some shit I guess

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
I try to swap between the two regularly

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
I know them like the back of my hand, which is no small coincidence

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
My penis

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
Things involving my penis

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
Sticky

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
I don't even know what that is

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
Anime involving my dick

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
Only in my dreams
It was pretty awesome btw

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
Male. The kind of job where you get paid to do nothing most of the time.

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
If FAF counts, most days. Assuming "engage" means "heckle".

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
My bed


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Lies. Explain yourself.


 The question asked, what parts of the fandom turn you on basically
Which entail art I would imagine

So, my response, when the subject in question is a human


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 18, 2010)

1. How did you hear about the furries?
My Brother, and from then my own research.

2. How have you engaged in being a Furry?
Only online, and the rare roleplay.

3. What is your Furpersona?
A white furred, Fuchsia Striped Lombax.

4. What does your fursuit look like?	
N/A

5. How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had? 
None

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
14

7. Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
N/A

8. Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
N/A

7. What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
N/A

8. What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
I refuse to answer that, because I honestly do not know.

9. How do you feel after your yiff experience?
N/A

10. Do you masturbate to fur anime?
No

11. What kinds of anime excite you?
N/A

12. Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
WTF? No.

13. Are you Male or female? What kind of job do you work?
Male
Aspiring Author

14. How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
Daily now

15. Is there anything else you would like to share?
This is a biased survey, and rather specific, but I shall not complain.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 18, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries?
*09'*
2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
*Yiffing :3, and drawing art...*
3.  What is your Furpersona?
*Velociraptor or Wolf, possibly Husky.*
4.  What does your fursuit look like?	
*If I had one It would be a dark grey Wolf with lime green eyes.*
5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
*IRL, None. On the net, About 50 maybe more...*
6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
*15 LULZ*
7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
*If I can find a Raptor, sometimes Multiple partners :3*
8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
*-*
7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
*No emotion, just in my head... YAY SMEX!*
8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
*Sex, lol.*
9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
*Fine...*
10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
*Anime? Meh... If its just Furry art, Possi-*
11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
*None really... Other than Furries xD*
12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
*Of Cou- NO.*
13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
*Male, I'm going to work at pizza hut.*
14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
*Every day I can...*
15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
*Nope*


----------



## Enwon (Jun 18, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries?
Encyclopedia Dramatica

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
By joining FAF in order to laugh at all of the drama that breaks out

3.  What is your Furpersona?
I don't have a fursona, though I have the symbol of a taco (which some users mistook as a fursona, so I frequently make jokes about it)

4.  What does your fursuit look like?	
I don't have one

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
Zero.  You can tell by the lack of STDs.

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience  entailing a Furry?
I'm not aroused by furries.

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
I do not yiff.  I have yet to have any form of sex.

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed  with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
See above response.

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff  experience?
See above responses- and wait, why is this "7" if the last one was "8"?

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
I am not sexually aroused by furries

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
You're not paying attention

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
No.

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
I'm not aroused by anime.

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
No.  Eww.  People who fuck dogs are sick fucks indeed.

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
Male, unemployed

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
I sometimes post on FAF

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
This survey should be called a "furvey".  That is what I would say if I thought puns were acceptable in any part of society.  Which they are not.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 18, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries? *Through the Internet.*

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry? *In real life, I have not engaged in it. On the internet, I write anthro stories.* 

3.  What is your Furpersona? *A North American River Otter (it's called a "fursona," by the way.)*

4.  What does your fursuit look like?    *I do not have one.*

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  *None. I do not like yiff.*

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience  entailing a Furry? *This has never happened. I do not partake in the sexual aspects of the fandom.*

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners? *I do not partake in the sexual aspects of the fandom.*

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed  with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? *I do not partake in the sexual aspects of the fandom.*

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff  experience? *I do not partake in the sexual aspects of the fandom.*

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on? *I do not partake in the sexual aspects of the fandom.*

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience? *I do not partake in the sexual aspects of the fandom.*

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime? *I do not partake in the sexual aspects of the fandom.*

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?* I do not partake in the sexual aspects of the fandom.*

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality? *No. I find it gross and unnatural.*

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work? *Male, and I work at a restaurant.
* 
14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?* Everyday, on these and other forums.*

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share? *The fandom isn't all about sex, despite the rumors you may have heard.*


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

My advice to the OP: actually participate in the fandom.


----------



## Aden (Jun 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> My advice to the OP: actually participate in the fandom.


 
We don't want to traumatize the poor guy


----------



## Alstor (Jun 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> My advice to the OP: actually participate in the fandom.


 I thinks it's just a project. Listen to Aden.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> We don't want to traumatize the poor guy


 
Yes we do.



Alstor said:


> I thinks it's just a project. Listen to Aden.



Traumatizing him is *my* project.


----------



## StudentUser (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you to all who have responded.

This interview is focused on the sexual aspects of the community.  The was the reason for the title "Sexuality Counselor wants To Know"
For this reason it attempts to include all members of the community even outliers and deviants.  It will not be used to misrepresent the community as a whole, but rather understand individual experiences. Nor does it make assumptions about ownership of fursuits, however the phrasing provides for more detailed responses in the affirmative. 

This interview was not intended to offend anyone and certainly apologize if it has done so.  If there has been a mistake I am open and grateful for education.  Thanks again to those who responded.


----------



## StudentUser (Jun 18, 2010)

It is understood that not all Furries engage in sex, in fact it is only a portion.  Again, looking to understand the individual furry who engages in a sex fetish pertaining to Furries.  Thanks again, and I apologize for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 18, 2010)

StudentUser said:


> 1.  How did you hear about the furries?


Internet



> 2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?


Artwork, various communities, furry 'accessories' 



> 3.  What is your Furpersona?


Red Fox



> 4.  What does your fursuit look like?


Don't have one. (Yet)  



> 5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?


None IRL, a few non-serious online.



> 6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?


15, I think.



> 7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?


No partner IRL.



> 8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger?


N/A



> 7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?


N/A



> 8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?


Whew... Many, when I'm the mood for it.



> 9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?


N/A



> 10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?


Fur anime?



> 11.  What kinds of anime excite you?


When did anime come into this?



> 12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?


Hell no.



> 13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?


Male, unemployed.



> 14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?


As much as possible, usually every day.



> 15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?


Nope.


----------



## Machine (Jun 18, 2010)

1. How did you hear about the furries?
*Internet.*

2. How have you engaged in being a Furry?
*Making artwork and stories.*

3. What is your Furpersona?
*I have none. The most used term is "fursona".*

4. What does your fursuit look like?
*Burnt up and mangled beyond all recognition. In all seriousness, I have none.*

5. How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?
*None, thankfully.*

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
*Never. I have always thought of humans as arousing.*

7. Do you yiff with the same *furson*, or have multiple partners?
*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-*
*No. If I ever had a meaningful relationship, I'd rather be devoted to that person entirely instead of being a promiscuous skank.*

8. Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger?
*Wat.*

7. What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
*Panic attacks, the urge to smash the furfag in the face with a paperweight.*

8. What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
*Again, wat.*

9. How do you feel after your yiff experience?
*N/A*

10. Do you masturbate to *fur anime*?
*This survey is biased as shit, and no. No, I do not. At all. My eyes would burn.*

11. What kinds of *anime* excite you?
*None. Anime is shit.*

12. Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
*No. WTF?*

13. Are you Male or female? What kind of job do you work?
*Female, small-name artist and potential queen of the universe.*

14. How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
*I call it the furry community, not furdom. Only a couple of hours on FA, and FA only.*

15. Is there anything else you would like to share?
*This survey is bad and you should feel bad.*


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Amphion said:


> 13. Are you Male or female? What kind of job do you work?
> *Female, small-name artist and potential queen of the universe.*



That explains it.


----------



## Machine (Jun 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That explains it.


Yes, it does.


----------



## Zhael (Jun 18, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries? Encyclopedia Dramatica

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry? I like... art? Oh, and writing.

3.  What is your Furpersona? A wolf-skunk.

4.  What does your fursuit look like? Nonexistant.

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had? Too awesome for real sex.

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry? Beats me. 13, I guess.

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners? Too awesome for real sex.

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger?  I CAN'T GET LAID.

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience? You.

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on? Taunt.

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience? Me.

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime? Like... Inuyasha? I don't watch it.

11.  What kinds of anime excite you? Anime = Weeabo

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality? Nope.

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work? Male; student, tutor, and guitar instructor.

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community? Daily.

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share? Will someone yiff me? Now?


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Zhael said:


> 11.  What kinds of anime excite you? Anime = Weeabo


 I oughta whack you for saying this


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I oughta whack you for saying this


 Willow, you're such a weeaboo. I'm not even joking.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 18, 2010)

1. How did you hear about the furries?
therians and internet

2. How have you engaged in being a Furry?
viewing artwork and forums

3. What is your Furpersona?
a shapeshifter

4. What does your fursuit look like? 
I don't have one.

5. How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had? 
none

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience  entailing a Furry?
irl or fictional?

7. Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
no and no

8. Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed  with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
no, because I don't engage in fursuit sex nor find them attractive.

7. What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff  experience?
n/a

8. What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
human to animal transformations, as long as it's not fetish heavy. 

9. How do you feel after your yiff experience?
n/a

10. Do you masturbate to fur anime?
if you're referring to animated porn, sure

11. What kinds of anime excite you?
I don't have a preference.

12. Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
no

13. Are you Male or female? What kind of job do you work?
male, construction

14. How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
depends.

15. Is there anything else you would like to share? 
Why does everyone researching furry only interested in the sex?


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries?

-interbutts

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?

-I draw.

3.  What is your Furpersona?

-Small blue digimon, lime green weasel, black and grey megarodent.

4.  What does your fursuit look like?

-Don't have one.

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  

-None.

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?

-lol furries

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?

-I don't yiff, I yaff.

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 

-lol

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?

-the lulziness

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?

-Impregnating your mother with my hyperdick.

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?

-I came.

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?

-what the fuck is that

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?

-lol animu

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?

-groce

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?

-biologically female, student

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?

-A few times a week to post my shitty art.

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?

-lol ur dum


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Willow, you're such a weeaboo. I'm not even joking.



You still need a basement.


----------



## Machine (Jun 18, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> 15. Is there anything else you would like to share?
> Why does everyone researching furry only interested in the sex?


Because that guy is most likely a troll.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Willow, you're such a weeaboo. I'm not even joking.





			
				The Definition of Weeaboo said:
			
		

> Someone who is obsessed with Japan/Japanese Culture/Anime, etc. and attempts to act as if they were Japanese, even though they're far from it. They use Japanese words but usually end up pronouncing them wrong and sounding like total assholes. You can find alot of these faggots clogging up the forums of Gaia Online, hanging out in the international aisle of the supermarket, or crowding the manga section of your local bookstore.



Just sayin'
I don't wish to get into the differences between both weeaboos and otakus, but w/e
Of course I'm wrong here because you know, internets and all

Oh yes, and to stay on topic, OP, if you wanted an accurate depiction of the fandom, you may wanna change the questions so they'll appeal to all of its members
If that makes sense


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 18, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Because that guy is most likely a troll.


True.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Just sayin'
> I don't wish to get into the differences between both weeaboos and otakus, but w/e
> Of course I'm wrong here because you know, internets and all
> 
> ...



You add -chan and such at the end of some peoples names. :|


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You add -chan and such at the end of some peoples names. :|


 So sue me, a few times doesn't amount to much


----------



## Karimah (Jun 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Just sayin'
> I don't wish to get into the differences between both weeaboos and otakus, but w/e
> Of course I'm wrong here because you know, internets and all


 
*brofist* I'm getting sick of being labeled as a weeaboo <.<; I understand your pain, Willow u.u

OP I'm sorry but I could never take your survey seriously...ever. So I'll save you another slew of douchey responses.


----------



## Ames (Jun 18, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries?

Friends.

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?

Mostly internet, a few friends IRL are furries too though.

3.  What is your Furpersona?

A wolf, but don't tell anybody.  I'm undercover.  >.>

4.  What does your fursuit look like?

Don't have one and never will.  I have a phobia of fursuits. D:

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  

Zero.

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience  entailing a Furry?

I honestly have no clue.

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?

N/A

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed  with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 

N/A

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff  experience?

N/A

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?

Hawt anthro chicks.

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?

N/A

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?

What?  Anime?
If you're talking about pornographic furry artwork, then of course.  Who here doesn't?

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?

Straight, no-fetish material.  Which is surprisingly hard to find.

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?

Fuck no.

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?

Male, student.

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?

Online? Pretty much every day.

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?

The vast majority of people here have never had sex in a fursuit, fyi.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 18, 2010)

1. How did you hear about the furries?
*Heard from a friend.*

2. How have you engaged in being a Furry?
*This forum mostly. I look at art and I'm getting ready to try my hand at making fursuits.*

3. What is your Furpersona?
*A yellow billed magpie*

4. What does your fursuit look like?	
*I don't own one.*

5. How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had? 
*I haven't. Nor do I really see myself ever.*

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
*Junior high. 13 or 14.*

7. Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
* I don't yiff.*

8. Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
* Again... I don't yiff.*

7. What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
*See above answer.*

8. What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
*I have a thing for anthro turtles.*

9. How do you feel after your yiff experience?
*Confused. Since I've never had a yiff experience.*

10. Do you masturbate to fur anime?
*Nope.*

11. What kinds of anime excite you?
*Like hentai? None.*

12. Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
*Nope. Though my bird likes to pick at my teeth.*

13. Are you Male or female? What kind of job do you work?
*I'm a chick and I'm a pharmacy technician.*

14. How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
*Every day.*

15. Is there anything else you would like to share?
*Not really, I guess.*

Edit: I lied a little bit. I've fixed what I fibbed about.


----------



## Luca (Jun 18, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries?

TV and then I looked it up on the internet.

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?

I guess so.

3.  What is your Furpersona?

Don't have one. But I guess if I did it would be a ferret.

4.  What does your fursuit look like?    

Don't have one.

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  

None.

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience  entailing a Furry?

I never have had one.

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?

I don't yiff. Ever.

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed  with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 

Never Yiffed.

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff  experience?

Nothing because I don't yiff

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?

Nothing. Not are furrys are in the fandom for sexual reasons. 

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?

I have no idea.

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?

No.

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?

I do like bleach... if that counts

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?

NO!

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?

Male. I did work at Tim Horton's till I stopped.

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?

I'm on the forum often.

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?

Not really.


I know it wasn't meant for me but I took the survey anyway.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 18, 2010)

*1. How did you hear about the furries?*
From a friend before the actual internet. Bulitin board were up then.

*2. How have you engaged in being a Furry?*
Yeah I been to a convention. Have a fursuit as well.

*3. What is your Furpersona?*
Mine is a anthro dragon, Tiger Dragon which is my own design.

*4. What does your fursuit look like? *
Curently I have a basic dragon colors match my fursonia, no fur tho. 
I am having one commissioned to look more like my fursonia soon to be finished.

*5. How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had? *
Furry related none. Normal relationships a few. I just feel like I have to know someone before doing anything intimate.
If they happen to be a furry too, nothing would change.

*6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?*
 N/A  First time with someone would be around 25.


*7. Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?*
See above about partners. I would only want one.  If they were also a furry that would be fine as well. 


*8. Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? *
I wouldnt have sex in a fursuit.  There bad enough as is to move around in, and to ruin something that usualy cost over $1000 most ppl wouldnt do this. 


*7. What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?*
*8. What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?*
*9. How do you feel after your yiff experience?*
*10. Do you masturbate to fur anime?*
*11. What kinds of anime excite you?*
_7-11 _nothing about the actual fandom excite me, for me it about the actual person.


*12. Have you ever engaged in bestiality?*
No and I belive that a very very small miniorty would do this.
In my opnion on this I think you can just pull random ppl off the street and have the same chance of someone being into this.


*13. Are you Male or female? What kind of job do you work?*
I'm male and i am on dissability.

*14. How often do you engage in the Furdom community?*
Usualy daily on forums.  Some times to the couple ppl I know in real life who know i am a furry. A couple ppl on a Xbox I talk to on head set. 
I do enjoy the anthro art, tho I'm mostely into the clean style of it.


*15. Is there anything else you would like to share? *
For the most part the fandom is just a simple hobby to most.
There is a lot who are couples and both are furries.
Most probably wouldnt even know they were furries.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you in advance!  

1.  How did you hear about the furries? Long time ago on some kind of TLC special. I think I was 12.

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry? I'm here aren't I? Yes I have. I draw, write, and have a fursuit in the works.

3.  What is your Furpersona? Silver point Tabby

4.  What does your fursuit look like?	Like a gray tabby with black stripes and teal head hair.

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  One.

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry? You mean an anthrro or another furry? I have not had one sexual experience with another other then the one time I cybered with a friend. I used to masturbate to anthros going as far back as my early childhood. I didn't understand the terms, turned on, and masturbation when I was 7. However I did know sex worked, odd isn't it?

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners? I do not yiff.

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? N/A

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience? N/A

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on? Department of redundancy department? I get aroused by thinking of myself an another person as animals. Going back to primal and animalistic thoughts and actions. This has nothing to do with the animals them self it is the actions that they take in the wild and aplying that to my own actions.

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience? N/A

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime? I masturbate to hentai, not anime. There have been one or two in which characters are dressed as catgirls. Yes, I have.

11.  What kinds of anime excite you? Sexually? Hentai. Regular anime doesn't turn me on.

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality? No. -_-

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work? Again with the redundancy. Female. Disabled and not working.

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community? Every day if you consider being active in forums and chats directed at the furry fandom.

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share? Regardless of what you think we are normal people that like something some people don't. Some people like peaches while others like apples. Yet I don't see foodies getting hounded when they show their interest in public.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You add -chan and such at the end of some peoples names. :|



She also occasionally puts fraulein in front of a female's name. And sometimes she uses Mr.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh my fucking god this is going to be solid gold.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 18, 2010)

1. How did you hear about the furries?
Found fandom on internet when I was 12 looking at starfox pictures

2. How have you engaged in being a Furry?
Act like a playful fox to everyone and spread the lols(not really on internet as much)

3. What is your Furpersona?
Red fox

4. What does your fursuit look like?
Unknown as of yet

5. How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?
Once in school, I don't count pronz

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
I was 12. Saw Krystal lol

7. Do you yiff with the same fursona, or have multiple partners?
I don't understand? I'm a person as far as I know. My fursona is a thought bubble. It can't have sex?

8. Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger?
Gross gross gross never!

7. What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
Wow this is gaytarded, I feel like getting "it"" out of my system. I use furry stuff occasionally it's not the only thing by any means lol.

8. What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
Normal sexual stuff, no type of fetish really. Just boobs and an awesome figure are great no matter what color you are, or what fur you have ;D

9. How do you feel after your yiff experience?
Like anyone who just got done wackin? Kinda like: ahhhhhhhhh

10. Do you masturbate to fur anime?
Meh sometimes, but I avoid it because most of that shit freaks me out 

11. What kinds of anime excite you?
The NORMAL kinds. Not strange gross stuff. No fetish involved

12. Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
God no

13. Are you Male or female? What kind of job do you work?
I'm male, age 15, a junior high school

14. How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
Just to talk to random friends: Maybe once every 1.5 days. Sexually, about never

15. Is there anything else you would like to share? 
I'm straight and a normal person haha. My furry life actually exists offline, in high school, as a non-sexual thing.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 18, 2010)

Interesting, and I'm bored.  Let's do this!!

1.  How did you hear about the furries?
     -It's been a long time (and I have a terrible memory) but I heard of the fandom from a friend.  I thought that it was interesting, and continued to be a part of it from then on.

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
     - Mostly by simply chatting with other furries.  Not really sure how to answer that in any other way.

3.  What is your Furpersona?
     - A wolf.  I could go into detail, but I don't think it's needed.

4.  What does your fursuit look like? 	
     - Though I do intend to get a fursuit eventually, I don't currently have one.

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
     - Quite a bit I guess.  

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience  entailing a Furry?
     - Around 14 or so?  (Troubled childhood, I say NOT!)

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
    - I've never been in some sort of furorgy, if that's what this question is asking.  It's always been with a single person.

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed  with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
     - I've never yiffed with a person actually in a fursuit, so I can't really answer this question.

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff  experience?
     - Arousal?  I dunno.  

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
     - Hell if I know, it just _feels right_.  Lots of people like the feel of fur over skin.  Maybe that's why.  Who knows?

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
    - Good.  Shouldn't anyone feel good (hopefully) after a sexual experience?  It _does_ release endorphins.  

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
     - Fur anime.  Hahaha, sorry that makes me laugh.  Yes.  I do.

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
     - Not much, I'm not really into anime.  

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
    - No, I don't think you're going to run into many furries who are zoophiles.

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
     - Male, and I'm a full time student.  (AKA unemployed and lazy as hell)


14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
     - Daily if posting in this forum counts!!  (It had better.)  ^_^

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share? 						
     - I don't mean to be mean, but these questions only represent the majority of the population's misconceptions about furries.  Like question 12, or even question 8.  Hopefully with the information you're getting from these questions, you can educate some of the less-educated that we're not as fucked up (for lack of a better word) as they think we are.  That is all.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 18, 2010)

Kobu said:


> 15. Is there anything else you would like to share?
> - I don't mean to be mean, but these questions only represent the majority of the population's misconceptions about furries. Like question 12, or even question 8. Hopefully with the information you're getting from these questions, you can educate some of the less-educated that we're not as fucked up (for lack of a better word) as they think we are. That is all.


 
I also think this as well.

I think some of these questions would only fall on a minority.
Tho most non-furry ppl always get the wrong info about how the majority.

Sadly those few ppl who do ruin it for the rest of us.  Ppl only see a bad thing and think all are like this.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 18, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I also think this as well.
> 
> I think some of these questions would only fall on a minority.
> Tho most non-furry ppl always get the wrong info about how the majority.
> ...



Well the more people know.... Well... the more they know right?!  So if we teach them, they won't be so ignorant.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 18, 2010)

^ I need a this button
I'm in progress of making a better name for it in the general public's eyes


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 18, 2010)

Kobu said:


> Well the more people know.... Well... the more they know right?! So if we teach them, they won't be so ignorant.



Only if they will listen.
Ppl are more willing to belive certain things over others. More so some tv shows dont help.



Disasterfox said:


> ^ I need a this button
> I'm in progress of making a better name for it



Yeah cant wait for it to come back.  I would like a better name for ourselves as well.
Would like for us to be left along and without the negitive things as well. Doubt that will happen tho.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd like to do the survey, but im only 15 and haven't had any sexual experiences. :/


----------



## Kobu (Jun 19, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I'd like to do the survey, but im only 15 and haven't had any sexual experiences. :/


 Not like the survey is only sexual questions.  Oh wait, it is!


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 19, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries?
The internet :U
2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
on this here forum
3.  What is your Furpersona?
 A fox like everyone else :U
4.  What does your fursuit look like?    
Well I have a business suit, and its charcoal gray.
5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
None
6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience  entailing a Furry?
15 or was it 14? I can't remember
7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
Nope
8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed  with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
Nada
7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff  experience?
Zilch because I have not "yiffed"
8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
The fur, and the tails and ears and just everything in general.  Pretty much the animalistic nature of it.
9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
I dunno because i haven't "yiffed"
10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
There are fur animes?
11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
None because they are all bland and have the same dumb story.
12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
No, because that is just fucked up :U
13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
Male. I work at Freddy's Frozen Custard, so don't fuck with me
14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
Every time I get on this site, oh and I have a few fur friends in real life
15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
Uh, nope not really, so I guess it's on to the next thread to post an unfunny response :U


----------



## kashaki (Jun 19, 2010)

Sure. I have noting better to do. 

1. How did you hear about the furries?
The internet. Jumping around websites found some furry pics and thought they were cool/

2. How have you engaged in being a Furry?
Nope. I enjoy the art and sometimes doodle an anthro. If thats what your asking.

3. What is your Furpersona?
A Red Panda, thats it. 

4. What does your fursuit look like?	
Dont have one

5. How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had? 
Nil

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
How dare you ask that! 14

7. Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
I dont yiff anyone. I have sex

8. Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
no

7. What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
Nothing

8. What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
Nothing

9. How do you feel after your yiff experience?
Nothing

10. Do you masturbate to fur anime?
Sometimes

11. What kinds of anime excite you?
Doesnt

12. Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
No!

13. Are you Male or female? What kind of job do you work?
Guy and Grocery Store

14. How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
If lurking on this forum counts? Everyday

15. Is there anything else you would like to share?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 19, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries?
Internet

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
Drawing clean art and engaging in clean fantasies

3.  What is your Furpersona?
Don't have one

4.  What does your fursuit look like?    
Don't have one

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?
none 

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience  entailing a Furry?
14

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
I don't yiff

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed  with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
See above answer

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff  experience?
See above answer

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
Macrophilia

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
See answer to 7

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
no

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
wat?

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
hell no

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
Male/no job

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
Forum posting and art website(s)

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
This fandom's not all about sexual experiences you asstard.


----------



## Tally (Jun 19, 2010)

0.5. Thank you in advance!

No problem.

1.  How did you hear about the furries?

xkcd, which is an Internet webcomic.

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?

Signing up here, trying out some art.

3.  What is your Furpersona?

Don't have one really, this fox is just for satire. Maybe one day I will make a serious one. 

4.  What does your fursuit look like?

Don't have one, but it would look like my avatar. Wish I could get one, but right now, money is not flowing from the sky.	

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?

Besides jokes, none.  

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?

Hasn't happened yet. 

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?

Only with HAXX, because we are both very serious about this yiff stuff.

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger?

If I did go around humpiglng people in suits, it would be strangers.  

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?

OmaygodwhatyhehellamIdoing would propably be up there somewhere.

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?

The sexy members on the forum. Seriously, none. 

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?

OhmaigodwhathaveIdone? 

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?

No.

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?

The human kind. But only if it's porn.

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?

No way, never had and never will.

13.  Are you Male or female?

Male.

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?

I am on these forums at least a few times a day. And most of the time, I don't make very serious posts, but hey, once in a while I see something that interests me.

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?

Once, when I was litt- nevermind, nothing. Thanks for the interview, made me feel special.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

StudentUser said:


> Hello, I am studying sexuality counseling and hoping to have some insight into the Furdom!   My assignment is to interview someone who engages in the Furry community.  Please know that I am only looking to understand and no judgement will be passed! I will post my questions here and hope for some responses.  Please be aware that other users will be able to see your response.  The information gained will be used in a personal response paper that will not be published.   If you feel more comfortable emailing me your responses you can do so at StudentUserFurry@gmail.com.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> ...



Read between the lines hombre.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 19, 2010)

oh god what is this

1.  How did you hear about the furries?
*Way back in 2005 on some Sonic forum (don't worry, I got over that fandom a long time ago).*

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?*
I don't engage much, I'm more of a lurker. I have commissioned one pic and will commission more eventually, I guess.*

3.  What is your Furpersona?*
It was a spectacled caiman (alligator), but I'm leaning more towards skunk now, I guess. I haven't fully decided.*

4.  What does your fursuit look like?	*
^Implying all furries wear fursuits. You are a douche.*

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?*
I typefucked when I was like 15-18 years old. NEVER MORE, furries can't write to save their lives and it's all they want to do.*

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
*15.*

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?*
Furson? Really? Jesus Christ what kind of words will you people make up next? Also, I yiff with no one nowadays.*

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger?
*Who the fuck do you think I am, Chewfox?*

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?*
...sexual arousal? Isn't that obvious? Also, what's with the numbering, the previous question was 8 and now it's 7.*

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
*See avatar. Also, this is the second time I'm answering a question #8.*

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?*
Complete and utter shame.*

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?*
There's fur anime now?  Dear god no, I cannot masturbate to Japan's poor animation and art styles.*

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
*^Implying all furries watch anime. I fucking hate anime. Western cartoons are superior, didn't you grow up on proper cartoons like Looney Tunes and Freakazoid?*

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
*No I haven't, go make friends with Wolfee Darkfang or some other zoophile instead.*

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?*
Female. I work at a restaurant. A real, fine dining one, not McDonald's or whatever people go to in the US.*

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?*
I go to FAF every day, which I shouldn't because real life is so much cooler.*

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?*
This thread is bad and you should feel bad.*


----------



## Dan. (Jun 19, 2010)

This thread made me lol, but I will answer your questions just to point out your misconceptions.

1. How did you hear about the furries?
Trolls

2. How have you engaged in being a Furry?
Uh..these forums and some art I suppose

3. What is your Furpersona?
Fox

4. What does your fursuit look like? 
I don't have one yet.

5. How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?
N/A

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
N/A

7. Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
N/A

8. Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
N/A

7. What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
N/A

8. What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
None

9. How do you feel after your yiff experience?
N/A

10. Do you masturbate to fur anime?
No

11. What kinds of anime excite you?
None

12. Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
No

13. Are you Male or female? What kind of job do you work?
Male, don't have a job

14. How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
I visit the forums daily, but that's it

15. Is there anything else you would like to share?
No


----------



## Koronikov (Jun 19, 2010)

Well i shall uphold my end of the Bargain
1. How did you hear about the furries?
Friend tried to do a shock image spam to disgust me, back fired.
2. How have you engaged in being a Furry?
lol wut ?
3. What is your Furpersona?
Sergal if im understanding the Question
4. What does your fursuit look like?	
LOL fursuit
5. How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had? 
wouldnt you like to know
6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
well, ....come to think of that i really cant remember. I always remembering being more attached to nonhuman Characters
7. Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
lol yiff
8. Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
lol fursuit
7. What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
lol yiffing experience 
8. What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
...is there seriously 2 7s and 2 8s ?
9. How do you feel after your yiff experience?
for love of god yiff is annoying as hell word if your going to ask about Sex than ask, damn 
10. Do you masturbate to fur anime?
"bet you would like that faggot" (step Brothers, a great movie you should watch it)
11. What kinds of anime excite you?
excitement can be taken many ways, such as adrenal coursing euphoria or arousal
12. Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
I 
Wanna Fuck A Dog In The Ass
He Wants to fuck a dog in the ass
I wanna fuck a dog
That's right kids

I 
tried to fuck your mom in the ass
tried to fuck your dad in the ass
could only find the dog
and it's ass

We
Wanna fuck a dog in the ass
We wanna fuck a dog in the ass
We wanna fuck a dog

I 
Tried to fuck a fuckin' pirate in the ass
Ar, me and me first mate ya scurvy cur
Tried to fuck a fuckin' pirate
But I found the dog
Ar, that was no pirate man, that was thy own sister.
(It's a Mexican pirate)

We wanna fuck a dog in the ass
We wanna fuck a dog in the ass
Wanna fuck a fuckin' dog

Fuck you! 
Blink182- I want to fuck Dog 
the answer is no by the way just finally found a use for that song
13. Are you Male or female? What kind of job do you work?
Male i work at a movie theatre being minimum wage for cleaning up after the disgusting motherfuckers who leave large quatities of half eaten food and random fucking trash all over the god damn place, or i sell them the food that the throw everywhere.... (/steps off soapbox) >.>
14. How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
engage as in post here of talk to other furries, or are you talking about more intimate accounts, specification are always nice
15. Is there anything else you would like to share?
Shark likes Gator dicks. I love being critical of everything


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 19, 2010)

StudentUser said:


> Hello, I am studying sexuality counseling and hoping to have some insight into the Furdom!   My assignment is to interview someone who engages in the Furry community.  Please know that I am only looking to understand and no judgement will be passed! I will post my questions here and hope for some responses.  Please be aware that other users will be able to see your response.  The information gained will be used in a personal response paper that will not be published.   If you feel more comfortable emailing me your responses you can do so at StudentUserFurry@gmail.com.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> ...



MTV, CSI, VCL website.



> 2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?



Uh, wat?  I draw?



> 3.  What is your Furpersona?



A raptor.  c:



> 4.  What does your fursuit look like?



I don't have one.



> 5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?



Quite a bit online.



> 6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?



Wat?  16?



> 7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?



Multiple.  I'd like to keep it to one, though.  (online)



> 8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger?



WAT!?  I don't yiff fursuits.



> 7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?



Um, boredom?



> 8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?



Scalies, thick cocks.



> 9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?



Sleepy.



> 10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?



lolwut?



> 11.  What kinds of anime excite you?



Gundam!



> 12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?



Hell no.



> 13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?



All male, baby~  Unemployed.  c:



> 14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?



Daily.



> 15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?



Yes.  I like gator dicks.  c:


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

I suppose I'll do this

1.  How did you hear about the furries?
I really have no idea honestly. I love animals, and I saw a documentary on TV once about furries. I started talking to someone at the renfaire i was participating in, and him and his buddies were furs, and I just kinda decided I was one :/

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
I draw furry art, i make (or try and make) fursuits, i have a fursuit...ermm.. i think thats it.

3.  What is your Furpersona?
Just me as an anthropomorphic white wolf. 

4.  What does your fursuit look like?	
As just a white wolf :/

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
Not many. I roleplay with my fiance sometimes, but it's not the only thing we roleplay or use to have sex. 

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
uhhhmm. i really have no idea. I'm not easily aroused.

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
Just me and my fiance

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
I have not yiffed in a fursuit, nor do I intend to.

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
Love for my partner?

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
not really sure. I just like to do new things and Roleplay new things with my partner.

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
bored? lol

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
nope

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
if you're talking about sexual, none. In general, idk, anything with a good story, but filled with enough action to not bore me.

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
erm, no, and i do not intend to.

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
female. I don't have a job just yet, bu I'd like to work at either a pet store or an adult store.

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
in the community? not often. in furdom? almost daily. 

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share? 						
I'm sure many people have said this, but a majority of furries don't yiff or have sex in fursuits n' stuff. there is too much media about furries and the sexual side, but hey, i guess sex sells. I'm so desensitized, nothing shocks me or bothers me ect. so i tend to say things that might bother someone else, and come across as "sexual". I'm really not a sexual person at all for the most part, I just forget that other people are prudes. also, if my fiance (shes a female too if that matters, we're both lesbians) wanted to yiff in a fursuit, I'd be more then happy to try with her, even if it isn't quite my cup of tea.

was that good?


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 19, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries?
4chan. Before I was a furry, I was a /b/tard.

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
Buying tails, collars, etc. Going to meets. Saving up for a fursuit.

3.  What is your Furpersona?
A beagle-husky mutt.

4.  What does your fursuit look like?	
The one I'm getting will be of my fursona, Liar. I want a toony half-suit.

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
I've been involved in puppyplay, if that counts? I've done that about 3 times.


6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience  entailing a Furry?
Hrmmm...14-ish.

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
I'm pretty much a swinger, so mutiple partners. 

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed  with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
I've engaged with a stranger before, but they weren't furry. I would engage with a furry stranger, maybe.

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff  experience?
Pretty much "yay I'm gonna have fun"

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
The exoticness of it all. 

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
Usually pretty good.

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
There's fur anime? I mean, I masturbate to furry pictures.

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
Ones with guns and blood n stuff.

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
Not telling.

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
Other. Currently unemployed. 

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
I wear my collar every day, lol.

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
I'd like to share that this particular forum isn't a good cross-section of the fandom. Most people here hate "average" furries.


----------



## cruncheweezy (Jun 19, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries?
Neopets. *awkward*

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
Chillin' with my homies on AF, FA, and the internet. Some art. also, occasionally make tails.

3.  What is your Furpersona?
Between fursona's right now. I liked Crunch, the shark, but it's just... not me. 

4.  What does your fursuit look like?	
...douche. I'm broke.

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
...ew.


6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience  entailing a Furry?
Eh. Honestly, probably 17. Someone told me about fChan...

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
MONOGAMY, GUYS. No one. My only partner is not a furry.

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed  with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
Never done it.

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff  experience?
...WTF? Do you think we're all pervs?

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
TBH, I don't know. They're  soft and fluffy.

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
DON'T HAVE ANY

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
...Shamefacedly, yeah. ONLY the pictures.

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
I don't like anime. They eyes creep me right the hell out.

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
Hell no. That shit's disgusting.

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
Female. Student.

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
Most days, if I have time. I have a real life, too.

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
You're a troll. I know. I did this poll for fun, but c'mon, guys, srsly?


----------



## Aurag2 (Jun 19, 2010)

1. How did you hear about the furries?
I personally heard about it from my boyfriend who was a furry. I had no idea at the time.
2. How have you engaged in being a Furry?
I roleplay, go on this forum, wear ears and a collar in real life.
3. What is your Furpersona?
My fursona is a german shepard girl with a physical look underneith it that is like me, but instead she has black hair.
4. What does your fursuit look like? 
I don't own one but it would be me fursona.
5. How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had? 
I roleplay on MSN yiff with my ex boyfriend but that is all.
6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
About 3 months ago, so 15 years old.
7. Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
My girl Aura has a lesbian partner and had my male partner.
8. Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
N/A
7. What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
N/A
8. What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
The tails and ears turn me on oddly, just the way theyre on people though. And the way they make them look sexy.
9. How do you feel after your yiff experience?
N/A
10. Do you masturbate to fur anime?
I checked it out once, but never got into it.
11. What kinds of anime excite you?
None
12. Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
I gave my dog a handjob like 2 years ago out of curiosity but he didnt cum. Im also very ashamed of it now.
13. Are you Male or female? What kind of job do you work?
Female, in high school.
14. How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
Online EverydaY
15. Is there anything else you would like to share? That we're not horrible people.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 19, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries?
_The internet._

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
_I draw pictures and try to socialize and relate to others._

3.  What is your Furpersona?
_A gray fox._

4.  What does your fursuit look like?	
_I don't have one, nor do I plan to have one. I'm not that interested in taking the "fandom" that far._

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
_No, I haven't engaged in any sexual relationships outside of the internet._

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience  entailing a Furry?
_I don't remember, but it was an escape from reality after being hurt._

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
_See answer #5._

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed  with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
_See answer #5._

9.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff  experience?
_Tight pants. And other feelings associated with being horny._

10.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
...

11.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
_I need to shower._

12.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
_I have._

13.  What kinds of anime excite you?
_Depends how horny I am._

14.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
_For fucks sake, no._

15.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
_Male. Jobless. Economy has not seen its brightest days, you know?_

16.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
_Everyday, an unhealthy amount. I browse the forums for hours at end._

17.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
Yes. Why are you, or whomever, are interested?


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 19, 2010)

It's a trap!

You know, the first post sounds way too much like a spam or troll post...

Edit: Also debating whether to reply to OPs post seriously or trollishly.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> It's a trap!
> 
> You know, the first post sounds way too much like a spam or troll post...
> 
> Edit: Also debating whether to reply to OPs post seriously or trollishly.


 
I debated too. if its real, i did a good thing. if its a troll, oh well, no skin off my nose =3


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 19, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries?
*From other people I knew online*

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
*Uhh... I post Art and some stories on my FA account*

3.  What is your Furpersona?
*A Crux *http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Crux_%28species%29

4.  What does your fursuit look like?
*White base fur dark blue patterns over his body
*

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
*Countless times online and once real life*

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience  entailing a Furry?
*13*

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
*Multiple*

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed  with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
*Don't own a fursuit*

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff  experience?
*Happy?*

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
*Do i really need to say?*

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
*Happy?*

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
*Furry art yes, Anime no*

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
*^*

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
*No*

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
*Male, Student*

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
*Depends*

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
*Yes is there a link to the site where this study is being hosted, using a gmail account..?
*


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 19, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries?
First, I blame some deviantart user's links to FA.

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
Looking at art, commenting, forum posting, going onto MUCKs, and doing a little bit of art

3.  What is your Furpersona?
Um... what? perhaps you could phrase the question a little bit better. That's like asking who you are. I could say a LOT here, without getting what you were looking for.

4.  What does your fursuit look like?	
many of the fandom suit up, but i am an exception.

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
none

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience  entailing a Furry?
... never.

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
no one.

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed  with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
skip'd

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff  experience?
skip'd

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
skip'd

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
skip'd

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
no

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
none

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
no

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
male, office job, I go to college, and I work at some fast food joint.

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
daily

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
to break some stereotypes around, not everyone is into the whole orgy thing. there are some out there that that's what it's about for them, and i regret to say that that might include up to half or more. that group has more vocal members, that post on this forum and such.

those of the opposite group are usually more bound to the main sight, furaffinity.net.

you may also find this link enlightening, though look at the results:
http://www.klisoura.com/furrypoll.php


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 19, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> It's a trap!
> 
> You know, the first post sounds way too much like a spam or troll post...
> 
> Edit: Also debating whether to reply to OPs post seriously or trollishly.


I did both. :3


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 19, 2010)

^why am I not surprised that someone would post this sooner or later?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

MY TURN!
1.  How did you hear about the furries?
I think the wording of this question is funny.  "The furries"...
And...  originally, that CSI episode.
2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
What?
You mean like...  being anthropomorphic?  No.  If you mean being a furry fan...  well...  considering the fact that the only thing that 100% of people agree upon as being a furry fan is having an interest in anthropomorphism...  Yes, I have engaged in being a furry.
3.  What is your Furpersona?
Nonexistent.
I just like wolves, anthropomorphic or otherwise.  I don't pretend to be one.  I suppose that's all people know me by in this forum, but that'd be more of an alias than a "fursona"...
4.  What does your fursuit look like?	
It's invisible.
[Oh, you mean that mink coat?  That's not mine.  I just rented it so PETA would throw red paint on me...  then i'd have an excuse to break some noses.]
5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
0, and I don't plan on...  that...
If I have sex with another furry, it'll be how straight non-furries do it.  I'd do it to reproduce.
6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
Erm...
I don't know...?  I don't feel as if i've ever been sexually attracted to imagery so much as concepts...  For example, the stereotypical hot dumb blonde wouldn't turn me on...  but if that were a hot smart blonde, that may be different.
7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
I'm monogamous, if that's what you're trying to ask.
8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
I'm not into glory holes.
7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
I've never had one, so I suppose my entire life would count as "before you have a 'yiff experience'" and i've felt many ways over the course of my life.
8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
Dunno.  Certainly not the porn...
9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
There has never been an "after" because it has never happened.  Not applicable.
10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
I don't masturbate, but it seems as if i'm in the minority.
11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
The kind where the good guy dies.  Oh, you mean sexually?  Umm...
IIE, CHIGAIMASU!  (for those of you who don't know what this means...  good.  you're not a weaboo.)
12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
No.  I wasn't made to have sex with members of a different species.  It wouldn't work well.
13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
YES, I AM MALE OR FEMALE.
The answer you were looking for was male.  I am male.  Lost my job when minimum wage went up.  Still a college student.
14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
Several times a week.
15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
Furry fandom isn't inherently a fetish, but it is a fetish to some people.  Also, stay away from a site called "sofurry..." and if you give a similar survey at furry conventions, be sure to avoid the people wearing diapers.  That is all.


Oh, and while i'm still not bound to answer this question in any particular manner...  VOTE NERF HOFFELMEYER.  He's the only pro-rape candidate.  He wants to get rid of sequoia trees and replace them with cell phone towers made to look like trees.  Nerf Hoffelmeyer will get rid of the budget deficit by not having a budget. He pledges to â€œjust see how it goes.â€


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> 500 divided by zero.
> 
> Raise N/A to the infinite power.
> 
> By the way, I can count. Can you?


 Something about these 3 things made me laugh when I saw them as individual answers...  but combined...


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 20, 2010)

you best be trollin'


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm trollin, they're hatin...

I think I'll do both as well...

SERIOUS BUSINESS RESPONSE:

*1. How did you hear about the furries?*
A friend dragged me to a furry gathering. I expected a giant orgy but found a bunch of geeks bowling and gaming at the local arcade. Pretty tame stuff.

*2. How have you engaged in being a Furry?
*I talk on forums, I hang out with furries IRL.

*3. What is your Furpersona?
*What the hell is a Furpersona?

If you mean the animal I use to represent myself online, I use a panther.

*4. What does your fursuit look like? 
*I don't own one. *SHOCK!* They're expensive, hot, sweaty, and not worth it.

*5. How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had*? 
I haven't had any.

*6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
*I've never had an "arousing experience" entailing anyone who was dressed up in a suit or who considers themelves a fur.

*7. Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
*I'm single so I don't engage in sexual relations, nor do I "yiff". If I were to have sex, it would be with only one partner. And we would not be yiffing or having sex in any kind of suits, since I do not own or want to own a suit.

*8. Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger?* 
I never have sex with anyone in fursuits nor would I have sex with a stranger.

*7. What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?*
The desire to punch your face in.

*8. What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?*
None.

*9. How do you feel after your yiff experience?*
I don't have any yiff experiences, but if I did, I'd want to kill myself afterwards.

*10. Do you masturbate to fur anime?*
I didn't know Japan made furry anime. But no, I do not.

*11. What kinds of anime excite you?*
Anime doesn't sexually excite me, since I know that's really what you mean. However I do enjoy a little anime in a non-sexual way.

*12. Have you ever engaged in bestiality*?
Never.

*13. Are you Male or female? What kind of job do you work*?
Male. I DID work at a resturant. But I was downsized.

*14. How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
*Since I post here regularly on a weekly basis.

*15. Is there anything else you would like to share?*
 No.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello, I am studying sexuality counseling and hoping to have some insight into the Furdom!   My assignment is to interview someone who engages in the Furry community.  Please know that I am only looking to understand and no judgement will be passed! I will post my questions here and hope for some responses.  Please be aware that other users will be able to see your response.  The information gained will be used in a personal response paper that will not be published.   If you feel more comfortable emailing me your responses you can do so at StudentUserFurry@gmail.com.


Thank you in advance!  

1.  How did you hear about the furries?
national television

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
attend conventions, rape people

3.  What is your Furpersona?
glenn beck
he's actually a lizard

4.  What does your fursuit look like?
glenn beck-shaped, with strategically placed holes	

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?
i don't know yet, still waiting on the STD test results  

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
four

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
i yiff a lot

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger?
it's always better to know, otherwise you can end up having sex with your mother 

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
the other person's dick

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
being fursecuted by that hot paw of a jizzslut

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
need more yiff

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
no but I can paw off

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
naruto

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
wait is this thing being recorded

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
i was born with diphallic terata, but had vaginoplasty as of 2006
it's kinda hard to find a job while being on the RSO list

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
how often
wait
think about your questions again

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
how old are you
what the fuck is this for


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 20, 2010)

1. How did you hear about the furries?
In the sears hardware department

2. How have you engaged in being a Furry?
Shelving books

3. What is your Furpersona?
Super Negro

4. What does your fursuit look like?
A microphage

5. How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?
What is yiff? Is it something you eat?

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?

Over 9,000 years ago.

7. Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
Do you?

8. Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger?
Tl;Da

7. What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?

I don't know, tell me about it.

8. What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
Apple

9. How do you feel after your yiff experience?
Banana

10. Do you masturbate to fur anime?

lol wut?

11. What kinds of anime excite you?
Hyoomanz

12. Have you ever engaged in bestiality?

have you?

13. Are you Male or female? What kind of job do you work?

Asexual and Six flags sex offender land. I also have a part time with the Intergalactic agency of commerce.

14. How often do you engage in the Furdom community?

I have psychic powers.

15. Is there anything else you would like to share? 

I am a black scottish demoman.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 20, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries? From Darth Vader.

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry? I went toe to toe with Chewbacca for 9 rounds.

3.  What is your Furpersona? Anus Dragon

4.  What does your fursuit look like? Your worst nightmare.

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had? Yiff? What's that?

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry? Fetal stage.

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners? What's yiff?

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? Again what is yiff?

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience? WHAT IS YIFF?

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on? Thoughts of a thousand brain dead asspies jacking off to badly drawn furporn.

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience? What is yiff?

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime? Lol...that exists?

11.  What kinds of anime excite you? None.

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality? No, have you?

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work? I'm asexual, I have neither a penis or a vagina. I have no gender. I work for the Dark Side.

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community? All the time.

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share? Yeah, I'm a 1 foot tall midget I like to scream "MEOOO" while I slaughter innocent lowbies. I shoot lazors from my eyes.


----------



## Nocturne (Jun 20, 2010)

1. How did you hear about the furries?
I have never heard about the furries.

2. How have you engaged in being a Furry?
By firearm

3. What is your Furpersona?
My furpersona is a ococelot.

4. What does your fursuit look like?
Shit, let me tell you.

5. How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?
I am a millionaire in YIFFBUX(tm)

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
I have never entailed a furry, but that gives me a good idea for some porn.

7. Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
Dunno, too much cum in my eyes.

8. Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger?
I would never be engaged to a stranger.  Unless their fursuit was particularly appealing to my fersun teeeeeeeheeeeeeeee

7. What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
Nausea, inebriation, intense halitosis.

8. What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
The sex, mostly.

9. How do you feel after your yiff experience?
Like a cheap whore, until they give me the money.  Then a rich one.

10. Do you masturbate to fur anime?
Yes, i furnimesterbate.

11. What kinds of anime excite you?
Japanese

12. Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
Only in videogames

13. Are you Male or female? What kind of job do you work?
Female.  Male stripper/paralegal

14. How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
Once per ejaculation.

15. Is there anything else you would like to share? 
My time is precious to me.

Clearly.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 20, 2010)

1. How did you hear about the furries?
The Internet.

2. How have you engaged in being a Furry?
I read stories, ponder writing them, play games with others over the Internet mainly. 

3. What is your Furpersona?
Australian Magpie.

4. What does your fursuit look like?
I'd never spend money on this.

5. How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?
Zero.

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
I'm taking a wild guess, fifteen.

7. Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
If this is related to question five, then no and it's still zero.

8. Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger?
Blank.

7. What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
Blank.

8. What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
Blank.

9. How do you feel after your yiff experience?
Blank.

10. Do you masturbate to fur anime?
I _absolutely_ despise anime with a passion, sorry!

11. What kinds of anime excite you?
None.

12. Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
Of course not, I'd have failed myself in doing so.

13. Are you Male or female? What kind of job do you work?
Male, student and work with computer hardware.

14. How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
Moderately.

15. Is there anything else you would like to share?
Sorry, I suppose I'm not much of a sexual deviant to make these answers very interesting.


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Oovie said:


> 15. Is there anything else you would like to share?
> Sorry, I suppose I'm not much of a sexual deviant to make these answers very interesting.


 
I thought your story about being an ex-furry hater was interesting, I was waiting for a mention of that.


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh gawd, why are people feeding this


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> Oh gawd, why are people feeding this


 For teh lulz


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

post removed.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 20, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> But the researcher is taking it seriously D:


 
sorry, whats your point


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> For teh lulz


 +1


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh wait, for a moment there I thought people were answering seriously on those god forsaken questions, carry on, this is quite amusing


----------



## Jelly (Jun 20, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> Oh wait, for a moment there I thought people were answering seriously on those god forsaken questions, carry on, this is quite amusing


 
i answered seriously
whats the problem


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> But the researcher is taking it seriously D:


 
The researcher would have been better off doing a little bit of research about furries before creating this survey, and would have more luck getting serious answers at a furry convention.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> The researcher would have been better off doing a little bit of research about furries before creating this survey, and would have more luck getting serious answers at a furry convention.



The researcher said she wanted everyone in the furry fandom to be included! I lol'd! I hope the researcher doesn't take these seriously


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> The researcher would have been better off doing a little bit of research about furries before creating this survey, and would have more luck getting serious answers at a furry convention.


 sofurry
he should go there


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

post removed.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 20, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> Sorry but, I don't respond to ignorance well, if some one approached me at a con, and asked about my furry sexual orientation, I would be incline to punch then in the face,


 
wow
you're a dickhead


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

post removed.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 20, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> Maybe...
> 
> But people who ask these kind of questions NEED to do research first, I probable wouldn't be so hostile if they asked if furry was my sexual orientation, because then I can just say no and move on, but essentially shoving a peace of paper under my nose and going "fill this out you dirty perv" wouldn't go down well, is all im saying


 
I think maybe you're just a _tad_ too sensitive about your hobby, here


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> Maybe...
> 
> But people who ask these kind of questions NEED to do research first, I probable wouldn't be so hostile if they asked if furry was my sexual orientation, because then I can just say no and move on, but essentially shoving a peace of paper under my nose and going "fill this out you dirty perv" wouldn't go down well, is all im saying


 
You could also leave it blank


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

post removed.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 20, 2010)

Hmmmm...


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 21, 2010)

For teh lulz:

*1. How did you hear about the furries?*
I was kidnapped in an unmarked van by a bunch of gay guys in animal suits. They then took me to their den and proceeded to ass rape me one at a time.

*2. How have you engaged in being a Furry?*
Going to conventions for some murry purry fursuit sex orgies.

*3. What is your Furpersona?*
FUCK YOU I'M A RAKE

*4. What does your fursuit look like?* 
It's covered in fur and has strategically placed holes.

*5. How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had? *
I lost count at about 400.

*6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?*
I remember my stepfather, who worked as a mascot for the local high school football team, molesting me when I was 6 while wearing his work costume.

*7. Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?*
Normally I just get into a giant fur pile with a bunch of other people in costume, and we just start molesting each other.

*8. Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? *
Don't need to know someone in order to have sexual relations with them. If you did, then prostitution wouldn't exist.

*7. What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?*
Aroused.

*8. What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?*
Porn of giant foxes with 2 or three 10 foot long penises, oozing cum.

*9. How do you feel after your yiff experience?*
So dirty, and then I go cry in a corner and cut my wrists.

*10. Do you masturbate to fur anime?*
Usually about 2-3 hours a day.

*11. What kinds of anime excite you?*
Avatar the last airbender gets me exited. That Aang kid is fucking sexy.

*12. Have you ever engaged in bestiality?*
No but I've considered jacking off my dog.

*13. Are you Male or female? What kind of job do you work?*
I was born male but I'm in the process of getting a sex change to be the beautiful female I am inside. I usually work at the local gay bar as a crossdressing dancer.

*14. How often do you engage in the Furdom community?*
I usually get together with other suiters once a week for a small fursuit orgy in their parent's basement.

*15. Is there anything else you would like to share?*
Yes, some of the information in this post is a lie.



(If any of this is actually used by this guy to make the fandom look bad I am so sorry, actually not really...)


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 21, 2010)

I find it hilarious to this day that non furries (even the ones who aren't trolling) who want to genuinely know about furries always go WAY into the sexual aspects of the fandom. If you want to know about furries, the most informative fact is: it is not about sex in fursuits. Far, far more people just look up drawn or animated yiff on the internet. Even so, that doesn't even come halfway to what this fandom is about. The one thing ALL furries are united by is just an interest in anthropomorphism. You can't label it any other way.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 23, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries?

CSI.  It's been mentioned in passing before then, and I should have caught on to it back then, but for some reason the concept that the "furries" these people were talking about were freaks like me never really stuck in my head until I saw the infamous CSI epidode.

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
Online, furmeets and cons.  So, yes.

3.  What is your Furpersona?
Android feral dragon from the mid 22nd century.  He's 30' long, weighs nearly 6 tonnes and makes no attempt to appear like a biological creature.  His scales have the appearance of stainless steel and his "eyes" are a display screen.  He has the following features: flight, spaceflight, FTL teleportation, a cloaking device and self-healing reactive armor.  He lives in a city floating like a balloon in the clouds of Venus and teleports to Earth to conduct business on a daily basis.

4.  What does your fursuit look like?	
If I had one, it would be 30' long, robotic and would be piloted like a mech instead of worn.  Since such a device would cost at least $10mil to build, I can safely say I will never be a fursuiter.

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
I've had two partners who were furries, but I've only classify one of them as "yiff" since the other was in a serious relationship, even if it wasn't long lasting.  The "yiff" experience was just to try it.  It wasn't very satisfying on any level.  I won't be trying that again.

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience  entailing a Furry?
I was first aroused by the image of a dragon when I was 16.  I was first aroused by a furry when I was 35.

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
I believe I answered this with #5.  I don't find casual sex all that appealing.

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed  with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
I would never attempt to have sex with someone in a fursuit.  That's disgusting.

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff  experience?
I was curious, and she was willing.

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
?  I don't even understand this question.

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
Like a hunk of meat.  I didn't enjoy it.

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
No.

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
Sexually?  None of them.  I enjoy anime for reasons other than sex.

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
No.

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
Male, programming.

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
At least once every few days.

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
Nope, that's about it.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 23, 2010)

I can't believe I'm doing this...it's a slow night...

1.  How did you hear about the furries?
You'll find a lot of answers here.
In 2002 I first discovered the concept of furry by stumbling upon MTV's  Sex2k Plushies and Furries episode.

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
Lurking many websites. I was on pounced.org once; took a day to hang out with three others from there. I went to a furry party once, but there wasn't much overtly furry about it, just a bunch of guys getting drunk.

3.  What is your Furpersona?
I settled on raccoon, but the details have yet to be written. After that I wanted to create a stellar's jay character.

4.  What does your fursuit look like?
Nonexistent. Maybe will commission one in the future.

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
Zero. Nada. Zip. Zilch.

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience  entailing a Furry?
Seventeen. Oh to be young, horny, and internet-enabled.

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
N/A

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed  with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
N/A, but I wouldn't "yiff" a stranger.

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff  experience?
A yiff experience? Like, Yiffy Encounters of the Third Kind? I don't know. I'm usually tired 'cuz it's late at night. Relaxed. Secure in knowing everyone else is asleep (and paranoid of others waking up and maybe hearing something?) Maybe a little humor in playful self-loathing. It is pretty lulzy.

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
The fandom doesn't turn me on, hell no. But some art and stories do. Gay romance, transformation, hypnosis. I like fantasy, setting, and plot.

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
OK time to take a shower and go to bed.

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
Not in particular...?

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
Anime is not my thing 98% of the time.

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
No. *NO*.

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
Male. And I'm a slacker student.

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
Every day.

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
You should have set up a website for users to submit responses. A forum, especially this forum, is not very conducive to honest answers.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 23, 2010)

I really must be bored.


1.  How did you hear about the furries?
From a friend who is a furry.

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
Talking to other furries, looking at porn, looking for a fursuit.

3.  What is your Furpersona?
A lombax. I don't really think of myself as a lombax, I just dig Ratchet.

4.  What does your fursuit look like?    
So far I have lombax ears and a tail I've commissioned, and I plan on commissioning paws and feet to go with it, and possibly a lombax head in the future.

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
... I think I'll pass on this question.

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience  entailing a Furry?
21

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
Uh, depends on if I'm in a closed relationship.

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed  with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger?
I would not have sex with a stranger.

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff  experience?
"I hope this works."

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
Ratchet, fursuits sometimes.

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
Depends on if the sex was good or not.

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
Not sure what that is. If you mean porn then yes.

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
Gay furry porn, I tend to like foxes, wolves... etc.

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
No.

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
Male, student.

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
Each day, since I visit here.

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
How do you become a sex counselor? That sounds interesting to me.


Edit: And I just realized that this survey presupposes that all furries meet up with other furries for sex. Okay then.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries?
I heard about it from some lesbian that kept asking me if I was a furry.
2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
Ummm, on the forums mostly, I draw sometimes.
3.  What is your Furpersona?
I have two, a Calico and a Keaton Fox
4.  What does your fursuit look like?	
I don't have one, but I guess it would be the Calico, nah, the fox.
5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
I don't think I have ever done anything physically with a furry. Online is a different story.
6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience  entailing a Furry?
Hmmmm, like 10?
7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
I would have multiple partners, I do not like the thought of one single partner.
8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed  with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
Depends on who you are, I would probably talk to the person, but most likely not engage in something too sexy.
7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff  experience?
I'm bored.
8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
The anthros, they're so cute, and/or sexy.
9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
Less bored.
10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
Sometimes why not?
11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
Huh, I don't know yet, usually gay yiff.
12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
Maybe...
13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
Other, I do not work at this moment.
14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
Ummm, in person I have never done so, but I used to be on the forums all the time.
15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
Ummm, I like dogs the most. lol

That was exciting.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jun 23, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries?
I don't remember, I knew about it years before I decided to actually participate.

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
artwork and social gatherings

3.  What is your Furpersona?
we call them fursonas. Mine is a kinkajou

4.  What does your fursuit look like?	
I don't have one yet

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
I have had sex before. The person happens to be a furry, but that's irrelevant to me.

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
Porn as a young teen

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
I've only had sex with one person.

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger?
I've never had sex with a stranger. I've also never had sex in a fursuit. I find both activities to be disgusting. At least be friends with them first!

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
sexual arousal. What else would you be feeling? Have you ever had sex before?

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
I actually like the same things I would outside of the fandom.

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
After sex, I'm relaxed, satisfied and happy.

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
No

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
none

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
No.

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
Female, restaurant worker

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
daily

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
Yeah, good luck with your project. I'm sure you've figured out by now that furry is not about sex in fursuits. In fact a large amount of us don't even have fursuits. And most of the ones that do don't want to dirty them in that way.


----------



## Tally (Jun 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> How do you become a sex counselor? That sounds interesting to me.


 
Once you become a sex counselor, I will need counselling.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 23, 2010)

you probably already knew this, though


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

Tycho said:


> you probably already knew this, though


 We figured this out almost immediately, I'm pretty sure of it


----------



## Tally (Jun 23, 2010)

Still, it's fun to read some of these.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 23, 2010)

FFFFFFUUUUUU- how did Fuzzy manage to answers those questions appropriately?


----------



## Kobu (Jun 23, 2010)

Tally said:


> Still, it's fun to read some of these.


 Yeah, I agree with this.  It's still fun to read people's replies, plus, the questions are awesome.  ^_^


----------



## Fauxglove (Jun 24, 2010)

1.  How did you hear about the furries?
Got introduced to the comic "Class Menagerie" via a banner ad, while surfing Sluggy Freelance.

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
Mostly through artwork and forums like these.

3.  What is your Furpersona?
North-American river otter.

4.  What does your fursuit look like?	
I don't own one.  Probably never will.  It's like wearing a mattress.

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
In real life?  none.  What sex I've had has been no-frills, plain old human unf'ing. 

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience  entailing a Furry?
16?  ish.

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
IRL, only one person.

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed  with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
IRL, you have to jump through some pretty intensive hoops to get in bed with me.

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff  experience?
Aroused?  I'm not sure what other response could be valid on this question. >.>

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
I have to admit, the addition of a tail makes things kinda hot.

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
Pleasantly buzzed?  Again, not certain how this would differ from regular sex.

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
I assume you mean furry porn, and not simply anime that deals with anthropomorphic characters.  In which case, regularly.

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
None.  Anime disturbs me.

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
Nope.

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
Male.   I do freelance graphics and illustrations.

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
At least once an evening. >.>

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
The problem with this survey is that it makes one major mistaken assumption; that the trait of being a furry in and of itself comes with some kind of fundamental alteration of sexuality.
In reality, the furry fandom is nothing more than an appreciation of asthetics.   Everything sexual that is in the furry fandom has been brought in from outside, and exists in the individual person.  The reason the Fandom has such a reputation for sexual deviancy is because it offers a large amount of anonymity.   Any time you remove social taboos, and assure them their actions won't reflect on their actual lives, you're going to get an explosion of people letting out the leash on their sexual activities.
The furry fandom just happens to be the most prominent example of that.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 24, 2010)

HEY GUYS SORRY I'M LATE

    1. How did you hear about the furries?
by mistake, looking for pictures of cartoon foxes. i found "Mynarski forest", an anthro webcomic, and it just went from there.

    2. How have you engaged in being a Furry?
mainly online through my character, and i am engaged to another furry.
    3. What is your Furpersona?
an opossum, mixed with a little bit of monster just for fun.
    4. What does your fursuit look like?
i don't have one. but, i assume it would look like Harley.
    5. How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?
if you're talking online, iuno. but IRL, i have had only two steady sexual partners, my ex and my fiance.
    6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
probably 14.
    7. Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
again, i am engaged. online, it depends. i used to have a lot of RP-partners, but i've stopped that pretty much altogether.
    8. Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger?
i think it's totally acceptable to engage with a stranger if you're  both clean, but i don't.
    7. What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
horny.
    8. What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
i'm not really sure, honestly. i have no idea what turns me on to the fandom.
    9. How do you feel after your yiff experience?
pretty good, i guess? like any sex, it's satisfying.
    10. Do you masturbate to fur anime?
if you're talking catboys/catgirls, no. full furries, yes.
    11. What kinds of anime excite you?
i don't like anime at all.
    12. Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
no. i don't see anything wrong with it, but i just haven't. i'd need more proof there was no harm in it. as of now, i would not. now, if they're dead first, that's totally okay.
    13. Are you Male or female? What kind of job do you work?
male. i don't have a job yet.
    14. How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
pretty much everyday, through FAF and FA.
    15. Is there anything else you would like to share?
i think this fandom needs to just accept what it encompasses. by embracing anthropomorphics, you are also embracing ferals and thus being the most open community for zoophiles. they're gonna be here, and they're gonna be part of the fandom no matter what zoophile exodus you try.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> you probably already knew this, though


 Of course.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 25, 2010)

Troll thread is troll thread.
Fuck it, I'm bored.

1.  How did you hear about the furries?
Through the Internet.  DeviantArt mostly.  I was always into anthropomorphic animals.

2.  How have you engaged in being a Furry?
Drawing, building fursuits, etc.  

3.  What is your Furpersona?
A mechanical wolf.  Of course, a wolf.  Yeah...  My secondary would be a hyena.

4.  What does your fursuit look like?    
My main fursona, Glitch.  (The mechanical wolf)

5.  How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had?  
Ff.  Besides drawing, none.  And that is by choice.

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry?
About 14.  Found drawings on accident/by curiosity.

7.  Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
See No. 5.  No sex, thank you.

8.  Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
Whoa, GOD NO.  NO FURSUIT SEX.  And no, I have been in a 9-month relationship with my girlfriend and haven't had sex with her.  I would never have sex with a stranger.

7.  What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
Still none.

8.  What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
Some of the drawings, as long as they're well done and not riddled with God-awful fetishes.  

9.   How do you feel after your yiff experience?
STILL no sex.

10.  Do you masturbate to fur anime?
No.  I get off, just not to anime.

11.  What kinds of anime excite you?
None.

12.  Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
Fuck no.    

13.  Are you Male or female?  What kind of job do you work?
Female.  With an actual vagina that I was born with.  Student.  Fursuit building for spare cash.

14.  How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
Daily.

15.  Is there anything else you would like to share?
No.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 25, 2010)

1. How did you hear about the furries? 
Through an online friend.

2. How have you engaged in being a Furry?
Online roleplaying, storywriting, lightly furry-themed roleplay within sex.

3. What is your Furpersona? 
Primarily a ferret by the name of Fiesta Jack.

4. What does your fursuit look like? 
I don't currently own a fursuit.

5. How many yiff (sex with a or as a Furry) experiences have you had? 
Less then 5 fur-themed roleplay experiences with sex.

6. How old were you when you had your first arousing experience entailing a Furry? 
19.

7. Do you yiff with the same furson, or have multiple partners?
I am typically monogamous both online and in real life.

8. Are you familiar with the person behind the fursuit you have yiffed with or is it acceptable to engage with a stranger? 
I have not participated in full fursuit sex, just with partial suits (Identity was not hidden). I do not mind anonymous sex, however.

7. What are some of the things you are feeling before you have a yiff experience?
Arousal, excitement, exhilaration over social taboo.

8. What arousing thoughts regarding the furdom turn you on?
I find the concept of anthros to be representations of people with animalistic instincts (and also animal bodies). Lessening social inhibitions and embracing instinct is a turn-on.

9. How do you feel after your yiff experience? 
Depends on the sex. Usually there's a slightly more rewarding mental aspect than "normal" sex though. I get more satisfaction from "yiff". 

10. Do you masturbate to fur anime? 
Yes, furry porn.

11. What kinds of anime excite you?
I'm not interested in anime at all, typically, aside from Furry art.

12. Have you ever engaged in bestiality?
Yes I have.

13. Are you Male or female? What kind of job do you work?
I am male, and I am a student in college.

14. How often do you engage in the Furdom community?
I communicate daily with fellow furries online.

15. Is there anything else you would like to share?
Furries are mostly internet nerds with a kink, but good luck with your research regardless.


----------

